# Aqua-terra 3-D Background



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking at purchasing the Aqua-Terra Malawi 3-D background. I have a canister filter, and I will be placing the intake/outake tubes behind the background. The instructions say that you can drill a hole in the background and place mesh over the hole to allow water to get behind the background. My question is will this allow the canister to provide sufficient water quality? And if so, how many holes would I need to drill?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Pictures also if you have them.

JD


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/AmazonasIII.html :thumb:


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

How big is your tank? I just finished installing the same background on my 180 gallon and I drilled 3 intakes, each about 1.75 inches in diameter. One is on the top left, the other two are near the bottom, one in the center and one on the right hand side. It seems to be enough for my tank, but like I said, I just finished setting it up. I must say, this background looks awesome in person! I would definitely recommend.


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

One more thing. The outputs should return in front of the background for the best circulation. The intakes and heaters can go behind it though.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I've always kinda wondered if there would be good circulation. Even though the inputs would be out back and outputs in front...You would think the circulation would be cut right in half. That's my only concern...I have a 90 gal. and have 2 canisters in mine......When I get my background I will do something a little different........But I think with anybody out there who has these backgrounds setup for quite sometime will give the best information on what they have experienced. Really curious if they had to add extra filtration or not.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

You need to see this too for a built-in, long lasting, cheap filter:
http://www.gillsnfins.ca/3d_install.php

kevin


----------

